# Haynie Z21



## evis102 (Jul 30, 2007)

Any one know if the Haynie Z21 can be customized like the 24 H.O.? I'm thinking lowered center console with bucket seats and a 60 gallon baitwell in the rear. Anchor storage, rod lockers, large dry hold between rod lockers and cast net storage in the floor. Of-course it would have to be topped off with a Merc 250XS.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Its a custom boat, so they can pretty much do anything you can come up with.........


----------



## jackfish (May 21, 2004)

If you can design it, Chris can usually build it. It's amazing what those guys in the shop can put together.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Yes Chris can do whatever you want to do with it. I have a Z21 with a 200 opti and I love it. I am getting 57-58 mph 2 guys and half a tank (tank is 53 gal). I am thinking about putting a 250 opti on it but may have issues with keeping the nose down so not sure if it would be worth the $ to upgrade.


----------



## Lost Texan (Jun 27, 2009)

Pictures??????


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Heres a few pics of mine. I have sense added an 8' power pole, gps and an aluminum boarding ladder..


----------



## Lost Texan (Jun 27, 2009)

Awesome ride...


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

Anyone ran one with a 225 or 250? If so what was top speed?


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

T. Rep said:


> Anyone ran one with a 225 or 250? If so what was top speed?


Thats w like what I would like to know as well.. I am thinking of putting a 250 on mine but I would like to see some numbers to see if it would be worth it.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Have a buddy running one with a 225 pro xs. He has had it to 66mph light and it will run 62 to 63 tournament loaded. I'm not sure if Chris will put you a 250 on there as its only rated for 225. I know there is one out there with a 250xs on it. Still have not heard a wot speed on it but I know it was running 65 at 5000 rpms so I would think its a 70+ rig. As for lay out if you can think it up they can build it. May want to wait as I hear a rumor of a Z21 lowside in the works. A lowside model with low console with a 225 pro xs might be right around 70 and would be great tournament boat. 

Mike


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Im Headed South said:


> Have a buddy running one with a 225 pro xs. He has had it to 66mph light and it will run 62 to 63 tournament loaded. I'm not sure if Chris will put you a 250 on there as its only rated for 225. I know there is one out there with a 250xs on it. Still have not heard a wot speed on it but I know it was running 65 at 5000 rpms so I would think its a 70+ rig. As for lay out if you can think it up they can build it. May want to wait as I hear a rumor of a Z21 lowside in the works. A lowside model with low console with a 225 pro xs might be right around 70 and would be great tournament boat.
> 
> Mike


My Z21 is rated for a 250 and I talked with Chris and he said there is no problem with putting a 250 on it. The Haynie website does show the max rating of 225 but the tag on mine says 250..


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Correct me if I am wrong but 21' plus, I don't think there are horsepower limits. Check with your insurance company first.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

USCG regulations, anything over 20' is not hp rated. 

20' 1" = Unlimited HP.

Boat manufacturers can limit HP for any reason.


----------



## JustAddSalt (Jun 1, 2009)

*jmack*

Yes Chris can do whatever you want to do with it. I have a Z21 with a 200 opti and I love it. I am getting 57-58 mph 2 guys and half a tank (tank is 53 gal). I am thinking about putting a 250 opti on it but may have issues with keeping the nose down so not sure if it would be worth the $ to upgrade.

Sorry to change the subject,but what issues are you having keeping the nose down.


----------



## JustAddSalt (Jun 1, 2009)

*jmack*



jmack said:


> My Z21 is rated for a 250 and I talked with Chris and he said there is no problem with putting a 250 on it. The Haynie website does show the max rating of 225 but the tag on mine says 250..


Sorry didn't see the quote buttom.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

When you get the boat up on the pad it starts to porpus a little but nothing that cant be addressed with the trim tabs.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

jmack said:


> When you get the boat up on the pad it starts to porpus a little but nothing that cant be addressed with the trim tabs.


this is what i don't understand, i drove one that needed tabs at high end also. why wont it run WFO on the pad with no tabs?

does the 24HO need tabs on the pad?


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

LaAngler said:


> this is what i don't understand, i drove one that needed tabs at high end also. why wont it run WFO on the pad with no tabs?
> 
> does the 24HO need tabs on the pad?


You should of kept running it WOT without the trim tabs and thrown the midget out!!!!!!!!!!!:bounce:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Reel Bender said:


> You should of kept running it WOT without the trim tabs and thrown the midget out!!!!!!!!!!!:bounce:


:rotfl:

:brew2:


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

LaAngler said:


> this is what i don't understand, i drove one that needed tabs at high end also. why wont it run WFO on the pad with no tabs?
> 
> does the 24HO need tabs on the pad?


My 24 does not need the tabs but on long runs I can get 1 maybe 2 mph if I bump them down once (tournament loaded). If I'm pretty heavy I dont mess with them unless its rough then I'll bump them down to smooth out the ride. You can bury the nose with them and run 55+ into some nasty stuff. Not sure why the 21 likes some tab for top end unless it gets a little more lift in the back which would have a lot to do with which prop your running also. JMO.

Mike


----------



## HIGHANDDRY (Jan 25, 2008)

If your having problems with the z21 and too much bow lift, simply raise your jack plate up. That will allow the boat to flatten out , yet stay on the pad. If that does work the way you like it to, change props to something with less lift.


----------

